

Ask HN:Suggest ideas for my first android application. - anujkk

I need ideas for developing my first android app, something that isn't just good for learning android but also useful. What kind of android apps you would like to have that doesn't already exists?
======
joebadmo
I've switched away from instapaper to just using readability's send-to-kindle
button, but there still isn't a great instapaper client for Android. I
understand it's more difficult now because the full api requires the client to
be a subscriber or something, but I think it's a real gap.

------
hrasm
What about something that lets you record a voice/text message and relay that
to someone at a later time? (I haven't searched if such an app exists)

~~~
anujkk
Nice idea. It also led me to another application idea - an app that

a)Let you store birthdays, anniversary etc in your calendar b)Let you record a
text/audio/picture/video greeting c)Schedule those greetings to be delivered
on particular day/time. d)reminds you about it so that you can make a personal
call.

------
Mankhool
Location! Clone Gigwalk for Android - launch GLOBALLY so anyone can use it.

------
minalecs
send me an email. If you're looking for a partner. I'm a java developer and
dabbled in Android. I have some ideas.

~~~
mephju
I would like to second that :D Somehow I don't know people willing to do stuff
like this. I'm an Android dev but don't have apps in the market yet. But I
would definitely like to change that and I'm really on it right now.

------
kodeshpa
If u r in bay area, attend collaborative android projects event next week.

